# moneda del lince, ¿comprar o no?



## MAESE PELMA (4 Dic 2021)

me gustaría saber vuestros motivos para comprar o no comprar la monedita esa.


----------



## TradingMetales (4 Dic 2021)

Pues yo veo a los tacañones felices con esa mierda. Parece que el diseño cambia cambia año. Solo 12000 unidades.

Y si algo he aprendido, es que si ves a un tacañon feliz y tu no lo estás tanto, algo te estás perdiendo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (4 Dic 2021)

la están vendiendo en ebay a 2000 euros


----------



## sashimi (4 Dic 2021)

Yo al final he pasado. Me parece muy fea y pagar más por tener un bullion... A ver si tiene continuación y no se queda colgada


----------



## OBDC (4 Dic 2021)

Ni se me ocurre comprarla por su valor facial. Si el estado no se compromete más que 1,5 € a su "recompra" demuestra que piensan que su valor real puede bajar tanto que se cubren las espaldas hasta ese punto. 
Tan sencillo como que les das 1800 pavos y ellos se obligan a devolverte 1,5....
Así que te zambullen en el mar embravecido de la oferta y demanda.
Yo estoy juntando monedas de 1, 2 y 5 céntimos. Su valor facial rápidamente será menor que el valor de su metal. Lo veo una inversión más interesante. .


----------



## Silver94 (4 Dic 2021)

No. Fea y cara.


----------



## MIP (4 Dic 2021)

Solo compro bullion lo más cerca posible a spot. 

Coleccionables PACO se los dejo a los langostos pollavieja con olor a naftalina.


----------



## Que viene (4 Dic 2021)

¿A quién se le ha ocurrido poner un lince en modo retrato? Con lo bello que es el animal y la barbaridad que han cometido….
El canto es simplón. Al menos podían haber puesto un facial de 25 o 50€.
La FNMT es la mint más cutre del planeta.


----------



## Legio_VII (4 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pues yo veo a los tacañones felices con esa mierda. Parece que el diseño cambia cambia año. Solo 12000 unidades.
> 
> Y si algo he aprendido, es que si ves a un tacañon feliz y tu no lo estás tanto, algo te estás perdiendo.



Es la primera de España.... hasta los piratas ingleses hablan de ello.

Yo me compraria 10 si tuviera dinero. Un seguro para mis nietos.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (4 Dic 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Solo compro bullion lo más cerca posible a spot.
> 
> Coleccionables PACO se los dejo a los langostos pollavieja con olor a naftalina.



Langosta pollavieja con olor a naftalina tu *PVTA MADRE*.

Ya tenenos aquí al más listo de la clase, al espabilao de turno "ezs ke llo compro a spot o muy cerka!" ATONTAO si tú compras a spot, es que a otro le han pagado por debajo de spot. Este iluminado pretende que la casa de la moneda compre oro, lo transporte hasta su ceca, acuñe la moneda, lo transporte a sus distribuidores, y éstos últimos se lo vendan a spot. Porque el iluminao es el listo de la clase, el estudioso pretende que de una pieza alingotada, le entreguen una moneda encapsulada a spot y si no es así, lo denomina coleccionable paco dedicado a los langostos.

El iluminado presenta un retraso confirmado, el iluminado no conoce el nivel de ventas de los distribuidores tanto nacionales como internacionales, pero a él eso le da igual, porque compra bullion lo más cerca de spot. En el detalle en el que no ha caído el iluminado, es que cuando compra a spot, a otro le han pagado por debajo de spot, porque el intermediario paga facturas al igual que él (a no ser que sea un casapapi), y si consigue piezas a spot por parte de particular, es que al particular la subida del spot, ya le reporta el margen que considere. El iluminao se debe pensar que la gente trabaja gratis para él, debe sentirse tocado por la polla divina.

Lo que no te va a decir el iluminado, es que esta pieza tiene una prima de un 10%, mientras que el bullion corriente en cualquier web tiene una prima de un 5-6%. Lo que se traduce que la diferencia entre comprar una Birtania y un Lince, son unos 55 euros!!!!!!!!!!! Es decir, por 55 euros más, tienes una moneda que es primera de serie, con una tirada limitada a 12.000 piezas y cuyo acabado de acuñación es reverse proof, no BU. Esto es lo que hay que valorar a la hora de comprar la moneda, y no las cuñadeces del iluminado y sus opiniones de mierda sobre los langostas.


Luego está el sector del "egj k el facial de 1.5 no me gugta" ¿Y os gusta el del Kruger o Libertad mexicana? Que no llevan facial. Otro cuñao que no conoce la funcion del oro de inversión y piensa en acudir a la ventanilla del banco de españa a por su euro y medio, este es el nivel del cuñao.


Te han hablado los cuñados desde la barra del bar, no les hagas ni puto caso, busca otros hilos donde se habla de la moneda o por la red, afortunadamente la opinión generalizada en los foros especializados es muy distinta a lo vomitado aquí por el cuñadismo.


----------



## Que viene (4 Dic 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Langosta pollavieja con olor a naftalina tu *PVTA MADRE*.
> 
> Ya tenenos aquí al más listo de la clase, al espabilao de turno "ezs ke llo compro a spot o muy cerka!" ATONTAO si tú compras a spot, es que a otro le han pagado por debajo de spot. Este iluminado pretende que la casa de la moneda compre oro, lo transporte hasta su ceca, acuñe la moneda, lo transporte a sus distribuidores, y éstos últimos se lo vendan a spot. Porque el iluminao es el listo de la clase, el estudioso pretende que de una pieza alingotada, le entreguen una moneda encapsulada a spot y si no es así, lo denomina coleccionable paco dedicado a los langostos.
> 
> ...



En cuanto a lo que comentas del spot, nada que objetar. Soy coleccionista desde hace muchos años y tengo monedas tanto circuladas como proof de oro que tienen ahora premium de más del 300%... Pero me temo que aunque la tirada no sea alta, no va a ser una moneda buscada por coleccionistas. Veremos dentro de unos años.

No estoy de acuerdo con utilizar decimales para el facial en una moneda de este tipo.... es que es muy cutre. Tú mismo has comparado esta moneda con una Britannia, cuyo facial son 100 libras. Por supuesto que nadie va a ir al Banco de España a cambiarla por el facial, pero coño, poner 1,5 € es de lo más cutre que he visto en una moneda de oro de 1oz. Casi mejor no haber puesto facial.

En cuanto a la estética, lo siento, un animal en modo retrato no me suele gustar y en este caso lo veo mal resuelto. No obstante, me gusta más que el carácter ñoño de por ejemplo los pandas aunque estén mejor realizadas.

Personalmente, es una moneda que no me interesa en absoluto pero no voy a criticar a quien la adquiera, al final es oro con un premium alto pero aceptable.


----------



## FranMen (4 Dic 2021)

Cño, es que usted es muy listo y es capaz de comprarla por 55€ más que una bullion, yo sólo soy de capaz de encontrarla 150€ más cara. Iluminenos!


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (4 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Cño, es que usted es muy listo y es capaz de comprarla por 55€ más que una bullion, yo sólo soy de capaz de encontrarla 150€ más cara. Iluminenos!



Y tiene usted una forma muy extraña de pedir que se le de información. 

No le voy a decir la tienda, pero ahora mismo

*Lince 1735.48*
*Maple 1688.95*
*Britania 1682.70*

Como puede comprobar, la diferencia de una Britania respecto al Lince es de 52.78 euros y de la Maple respecto al Lince es de 46.53 euros. Ruego disculpe el error, dije que existía una diferencia de 55 euros entre las piezas, y estaba equivocado, es menor.

La próxima vez que pida información trate de ser más cortés. 

Saludos y a seguir buscando.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (4 Dic 2021)

estoy aprendiendo de estos temas y esto no lo entiendo.

es decir, ¿el valor de la moneda se supone que está en su exclusividad y no en su valor material?

se compra esa moneda esperando que se revalorice en el futuro? vamos que es una inversión en un producto exclusivo que a parte tiene su valor material oro pero que no se compraría por su valor oro sino por ser un exclusivo.

esto es así? 

la moneda no es simplemente oro, tiene un precio superior por sus costes de fabricación y por lo tanto invertir con ella como si fuera simple oro no tiene sentido porque ¿se recuperaría alguna vez todo ese precio añadido?

o sea, un ejmplo: si tengo una moneda de oro que vale 10 euros pero se le añade 10 más sobre el valor de la moneda materialmente hablando, utilizar esa moneda de 20 euros para invertir me pondría en desventaja con respecto a otra moneda del mismo material que no tiene ese precio añadido. ¿en serio se puede considerar esto una moneda de inversión? será imposible recuperar o ganar nada con ella fuera del ambiente del coleccionismo por lo que la moneda se revalorizará más por su exclusividad que por su valor real.

no sé si lo he entendido bien.


----------



## schulz (4 Dic 2021)

Son monedas de colección..Quien no le interese la colección pues que no se moleste..Creo. que estan exacerbando la tenencia de "determinadas monedas "de colección sin ningun fundamento. ..Antes de que puedas vender, cambiar etc..tiene que pasar decenas de años. Y seguro no hay nada..Lo único relativamente cierto es que la plata u oro ,por su valor intrínseco, tendrá su nicho en el futuro, lo demás son cosas que estan en el pensamiento de las gentes..


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Dic 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Ya tenenos aquí al más listo de la clase, al espabilao de turno "ezs ke llo compro a spot o muy cerka!" ATONTAO si tú compras a spot, es que a otro le han pagado por debajo de spot.



Si le pagan por debajo de spot es que ese es su precio y o el que vende no sabe buscar en donde le den un mejor precio o directamente nadie paga mas, quizas una mezcla de las dos cosas.




No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Este iluminado pretende que la casa de la moneda compre oro, lo transporte hasta su ceca, acuñe la moneda, lo transporte a sus distribuidores, y éstos últimos se lo vendan a spot. Porque el iluminao es el listo de la clase, el estudioso pretende que de una pieza alingotada, le entreguen una moneda encapsulada a spot y si no es así, lo denomina coleccionable paco dedicado a los langostos.



Creo que el iluminado del que hablas que podria ser yo no pretende nada pero tampoco pretende que nadie le haga ver que comprar ese oro por encima del spot es un chollo de la reputa ostia, no es ningun chollo, asi que en realidad los iluminados son los que quieren convencer a los posibles inversores de que es un chollo y que su monedita se va a revalorizar la ostia.





No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> En el detalle en el que no ha caído el iluminado, es que cuando compra a spot, a otro le han pagado por debajo de spot,



Yo creo que si que los iluminados han caido en que cuando compran por debajo de spot es que pagan por debajo de spot por lo tanto se dan cuenta precisamente por esa iluminacion de que cuando vayan a vender el lince querran pagarsela por debajo del spot y no a como la venden ahora por encima del spot y una vez echen cuentas muchos decidiran no comprarla.





No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> si consigue piezas a spot por parte de particular, es que al particular la subida del spot, ya le reporta el margen que considere.



Tambien puede ser por que al particular no le quede mas remedio que vender, dado que si vende por debajo del spot muy forrado no debe de estar, si estuviera forrado igual no la venderia para quedarse con ese margen.

Es posible que provenga de herencias, los herederos no tienen por que conocer el mecanismo de compra venta de oro y vendan simplemente donde mas les ofrezcan aun siendo por debajo del spot, solo quieren coger pasta para quemarla rapido, cosa que he visto en varias herencias con cosas de oro y joyeria.

Pero el iluminado no es un iluminado por ciencia infusa, es un iluminado por que piensa un poco, entre los pensamientos del iluminado estan el cuanto podra sacar si decide vender y seguramente sabe que no mucho en el caso de ir comprando lincecillos.




No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Lo que no te va a decir el iluminado, es que esta pieza tiene una prima de un 10%, mientras que el bullion corriente en cualquier web tiene una prima de un 5-6%. Lo que se traduce que la diferencia entre comprar una Birtania y un Lince, son unos 55 euros!!!!!!!!!!! Es decir, por 55 euros más, tienes una moneda que es primera de serie, con una tirada limitada a 12.000 piezas y cuyo acabado de acuñación es reverse proof, no BU.



El iluminado no te dria eso pero si te dira que la moneda es fea como todas las que hacen en España, podrian haber hecho un lince mas chulo con su relieve al estilo de las que llevan el bufalo, podrian haber hecho algo mas trabajado que igual ni habria tenido tanto coste, pero han vuelto a hacer segun creo algo comun, entonces el iluminado se pone a mirar a cuanto pagan monedas de hace años que tambien prometian revalorizarse muchisimo y hacer ricos a los verdaderos iluminados que las compraron y con asombro ve que se pagan a spot, no han tenido la revalorizacion que les prometieron, claro despues de aquello no les van a meter ahora semejante zarpazo como con las monedas aquellas de 80.000 pesetas y todo eso, pero siempre hay lugar para el beneficio si este se reduce, ademas reduciendolo igual alguno vuelve a comprar.


En fin que no te enfades hombre, que parece que dependiera tu nomina mensual de los linces estos que se vendan o no se vendan.

Yo prefiero comprar a spot lo que quieran darme cuando vaya a comprar oro, incluso llegado el momento si quiero comprar prefiero que me deis los dientes de la abuela a tener que pagar un x por ciento mas por que la monedita lleve un lince, por lo menos fuera en relieve me servia para rascarme y pasarmelo por los brazos para que me diera un masaje.


----------



## OBDC (4 Dic 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si le pagan por debajo de spot es que ese es su precio y o el que vende no sabe buscar en donde le den un mejor precio o directamente nadie paga mas, quizas una mezcla de las dos cosas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amén 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (4 Dic 2021)

Como inversión o para los que compramos oro como valor refugio, el lince con ese premium tan grande no es buena idea.

Carezco de los suficientes conocimientos numismáticos para valorar el lince solo como moneda, pero a mí me parece fea de cojones, además con canto liso y un valor facial ridículo.

Lo único realmente bonito es el columnario del reverso.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (4 Dic 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Creo que el iluminado del que hablas que podria ser yo ......



Te das demasiada importancia, vuelve a leer el mensaje y busca contexto.



El BOE califica a esta moneda de una manera muy clara, que coincide de pleno con la ausencia de la misma dentro del apartado de "monedas de colección" de la FNMT. Algunos insisten en agruparla dentro del tipo moneda de colección, no seré yo quien les corrija. 

Si 50 euros por encima de precio respecto a otros bulliones de tirada ilimitada es considerar que tiene un alto premiun, no seré yo quien les corrija, pero pocas piezas con premiun debéis conocer.


----------



## FranMen (4 Dic 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Y tiene usted una forma muy extraña de pedir que se le de información.
> 
> No le voy a decir la tienda, pero ahora mismo
> 
> ...



Es usted un genio comprando, le he hecho caso y veo el canguro a 1632, con el lince sí que veo que lo ha clavado


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (4 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Es usted un genio comprando, le he hecho caso y veo el canguro a 1632, con el lince sí que veo que lo ha clavado



No sea tramposete, en la web de la que tomé los precios, el canguro RAM está a 1704, el canguro bullion a 1679, y la onza de oro más barata es el kruger a 1676.

No se si seré un genio, desde luego que un tramposo no. Debería haber escogido como comparación los productos de la misma tienda, y no los de diferente.

No hace falta que me de ninguna réplica, ya que no le voy a indicar la tienda, así que le deseo que pase un estupendo fin de semana, y hasta siempre.


----------



## asakopako (4 Dic 2021)

Con los horos tengo mi sistema particular pakoinversor. Cojo la gráfica del precio del oro de los últimos 30 años y si está por la parte de abajo cerca del mínimo compro, si no pues no compro. Lo ajusto un poco a la inflación real y encubierta, pero más o menos por la zona de mínimos a ojo de buen cubero, tampoco hace falta clavar el cálculo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (5 Dic 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si le pagan por debajo de spot es que ese es su precio y o el que vende no sabe buscar en donde le den un mejor precio o directamente nadie paga mas, quizas una mezcla de las dos cosas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y que sean sólo 12.000 no tendrá valor en el futuro?


----------



## Arthur69 (5 Dic 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> y que sean sólo 12.000 no tendrá valor en el futuro?



Yo aseguraría que sí.
A quien tenga mente de inversor metalero le chirriará, ya que el premium del 10% más otros 30 €uracos del seguro de transporte si vives en provincia lejana, sin duda le lleva a verlo como un sobrecoste que la pone totalmente a la cola.
Sin embargo a quienes tenemos pasión coleccionista, no nos importan esos razonamientos (totalmente bien fundados) lo más mínimo. Nos domina el deseo de conseguir una pieza que desde su nacimiento es histórica ya que es la primera moneda bullion española (la primera no lo será ninguna otra). Además nace con la promesa de iniciar una colección a la que se irá incorporando una nueva moneda cada año lo cual es fantástico y, al menos en mi caso se ajusta mucho a mi gusto de importe que destinar cada año a ampliar/formar colección.
Esta primera emisión es de sólo 12.000 piezas cuando en otras afamadísimas monedas bullion como el centenario mejicano, el krugerrand, las filarmónicas, britannias o lo que quieras, cada año se emite al menos un millón de piezas. Eso me hace estar convencido de que las futuras emisiones españolas irán incrementando el número de piezas y captando nuevos coleccionistas a los que (cada vez más) les faltará esta primera pieza en su colección.
La primera de una serie, soy muy partidario de pillarla siempre.


----------



## DPimpon (5 Dic 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> y que sean sólo 12.000 no tendrá valor en el futuro?



Todo lo q tiene etiqueta de coleccionismo carece de valor para el coleccionismo


----------



## Orooo (5 Dic 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Yo aseguraría que sí.
> A quien tenga mente de inversor metalero le chirriará, ya que el premium del 10% más otros 30 €uracos del seguro de transporte si vives en provincia lejana, sin duda le lleva a verlo como un sobrecoste que la pone totalmente a la cola.
> Sin embargo a quienes tenemos pasión coleccionista, no nos importan esos razonamientos (totalmente bien fundados) lo más mínimo. Nos domina el deseo de conseguir una pieza que desde su nacimiento es histórica ya que es la primera moneda bullion española (la primera no lo será ninguna otra). Además nace con la promesa de iniciar una colección a la que se irá incorporando una nueva moneda cada año lo cual es fantástico y, al menos en mi caso se ajusta mucho a mi gusto de importe que destinar cada año a ampliar/formar colección.
> Esta primera emisión es de sólo 12.000 piezas cuando en otras afamadísimas monedas bullion como el centenario mejicano, el krugerrand, las filarmónicas, britannias o lo que quieras, cada año se emite al menos un millón de piezas. Eso me hace estar convencido de que las futuras emisiones españolas irán incrementando el número de piezas y captando nuevos coleccionistas a los que (cada vez más) les faltará esta primera pieza en su colección.
> La primera de una serie, soy muy partidario de pillarla siempre.



Pero es que la FNMT ya ha creado muchas monedas y ninguna con exito.
El que digan que esta es "bullion" (que para mi no lo es por el sobreprecio) cambiara algo?
Lo que veo es mucho fomo.


----------



## mk73 (5 Dic 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Pero es que la FNMT ya ha creado muchas monedas y ninguna con exito.
> El que digan que esta es "bullion" (que para mi no lo es por el sobreprecio) cambiara algo?
> Lo que veo es mucho fomo.



Tal vez, repito tal vez, tenga éxito a nivel nacional pero nada más. Me cuesta creer que pasando los pirineos tenga ni la más mínima salida, por la sencilla razón de que la fnmt no tiene ningún tipo de reconocimiento ni popularidad fuera de España. Sencillamente, la marca fnmt no vende.

Y ojo! no estamos hablando de comprar una chapa de 50€ que por ese montante si que habría un gran abanico de posibles compradores . Aquí hablamos de una onza troy oro, con lo que el precio se dispara. Ese gran porcentaje de posibles compradores, suguro que se va a reducir con creces.


----------



## OBDC (5 Dic 2021)

Yo creo que tendrá más valor por ser la última que por ser la primera.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## mundofila (5 Dic 2021)

En cuanto a precios, onzas bullion ahora mismo:


En cuanto a tirada, 12000 pueden parecer pocas para el que no esté en el mundillo numismático, pero en la fnmt ni se acuerdan cuando fue la última vez que consiguieron vender 12000 unidades de algo.


----------



## fff (5 Dic 2021)

Es una moneda más que bullion, por su acabado reverse proof. Y es interesante porque es una onza troy 31.1 999.
Que es de colección? Vale. Que tiene un premium de un 10%? Si. Que otras onzas del mercado tambien se revalorizan? Pues depende.
Esta moneda a la larga tendrá éxito, e internacional... pero porque le teneis que dar la vuelta. Todo aquel que coleccione columnarios y se lo pueda permitir se hará con una. Y dentro de lo que cabe, no es mal diseño para ser fnmt...
Lo del facial es anecdótico (*). El búfalo americano son 50$, la filarmonica son 100€ y el maple creo que son 100$. Esa moneda vale lo que cueste el oro más la demanda que tenga. Y yo creo que la tendrá, pero ya veremos.

Quizás incluso es buena opción para sacar dinero del pais


----------



## PENTAF (5 Dic 2021)

Pues yo opino que por una vez la FNMT ha hecho su trabajo.
Llevamos años diciendo que es una vergüenza que con la historia numismática española que tenemos la FNMT no hiciera una bullion y se dedicara a las carísimas monedas de pseudocoleccion bla , bla, bla.
Me parece acertado que muevan el culo y se preocupen de cubrir esa supuesta demanda y mas cuando la mayoría de las casas de moneda europeas en una situación similar ,Alemania , Italia, Francia ... ni se plantean entrar en esa guerra, pero a estos no se les critica.
Me parece acertado ,que hagan las "pruebas con gaseosa " y en principio solo hagan 12.000 monedas
Me parece acertado que ,ya que son pocas , le den algo de empaque y las hagan "reverse proof" o como se diga
Me parece acertado que pongan una especie de columnario en lugar de la cara del monarca correspondiente
Entiendo la lógica ,pero no comparto la figura del lince, es cierto que muchas monedas bullion llevan animalitos y ya puestos no iban a poner un oso hormiguero y entiendo que aprovechen una imagen que ya tenían ...peeero no me acaba.
Entiendo la lógica de ponerle el valor facial de 1,5 € (pero mas pequeño por favor), por cierto , me gusta pero no pagaría ni un euro de mas para que el facial ponga por ejemplo 8 € (por si alguien no lo sabe el valor facial la FNMT tiene que pagárselo al banco de España).
Y entiendo que todo esto lo pague el que compra la moneda .
Asi que hasta ahí Felicidades , han hecho su trabajo y han arriesgado en lugar de apoltronarse.
Respecto al precio, si fluctua con el spot es bullion, ¿el sobrecoste?, para gustos los colores ese 10% (+4-6% mas que otros bullion pelaos)
unos lo pagaran y otros no, pero entiendo que obviamente la FNMT no puede ni debe entrar a competir con Sudafrica o Australia que son paises productores ,con UK es otro mundo y la unica algo comparable que es Austria es cierto que nos llevan años pero la filarmonica es aun mas fea que el lince y algo mas cara que las otras (ojo hablamos de oro).
Respecto al mercado . Asi como las austriacas están mas centradas en el mercado alemán el lince además de España por el pseudocolumnario , el tamaño grande (el diametro recuerda a los 8 escudos y al centenario) y demás entiendo que están pensando en Hispanoamérica.
En resumen yo veo que esta muy bien que se hayan arriesgado a sacarla.
El precio ,esta claro que no es para quien no quiere pagar ni un euro mas y por tanto ni mira los , bufalos, los 20 pesos MX, los vrenelli y tantas otras.
si me apuras no debe ni mirar las bullion modernas. Para el resto de compradores , que sin entrar en coleccionismo se permiten cierta variedad, una mas y como todas con cosas a favor y en contra.
Personalmente aun no tengo decidido comprarla, mas por el precio del oro que por el sobrespot... pero supongo que acabara cayendo, al final
para acabar comprando una con la vieja casi prefiero pagar un poco mas y que quede en casa.

Para la cantidad emitida creo que tiene mercado suficiente y se venderá , pero no en 3 meses, y ojala funcione a ver si les abre los ojos a la FNMT
y piensan mas en monedas que gusten ... esta no es ideal pero es un comienzo.

.


----------



## sashimi (5 Dic 2021)

PENTAF dijo:


> Pues yo opino que por una vez la FNMT ha hecho su trabajo.
> Llevamos años diciendo que es una vergüenza que con la historia numismática española que tenemos la FNMT no hiciera una bullion y se dedicara a las carísimas monedas de pseudocoleccion bla , bla, bla.
> Me parece acertado que muevan el culo y se preocupen de cubrir esa supuesta demanda y mas cuando la mayoría de las casas de moneda europeas en una situación similar ,Alemania , Italia, Francia ... ni se plantean entrar en esa guerra, pero a estos no se les critica.
> Me parece acertado ,que hagan las "pruebas con gaseosa " y en principio solo hagan 12.000 monedas
> ...



Es la pena. Que se han quedado a medias. Que con la de monedas bonitas que ha tenido España, hayan hecho un diseño tan feo. Llegan a hacer algo más "histórico" y se las quitan de las manos.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (5 Dic 2021)

mundofila dijo:


> En cuanto a precios, onzas bullion ahora mismo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 860099
> 
> En cuanto a tirada, 12000 pueden parecer pocas para el que no esté en el mundillo numismático, pero en la fnmt ni se acuerdan cuando fue la última vez que consiguieron vender 12000 unidades de algo.



eso que dices es otro problema a la hora de hacer negocio con la moneda, porque claro, si no se venden las 12 000... no tiene sentido que se revalorice


----------



## MAESE PELMA (5 Dic 2021)

voy a pasar de la moneda, gracias por los comentarios, me han hecho reflexionar


----------



## mundofila (5 Dic 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> eso que dices es otro problema a la hora de hacer negocio con la moneda, porque claro, si no se venden las 12 000... no tiene sentido que se revalorice



Por decirlo todo, hay que precisar que 12000 es la tirada máxima, no necesariamente tienen que acuñarse las 12000.
Normalmente, lla fnmt ha ido acuñando según la demanda y casi siempre la tirada real queda muy por debajo de la máxima


----------



## MAESE PELMA (5 Dic 2021)

mundofila dijo:


> Por decirlo todo, hay que precisar que 12000 es la tirada máxima, no necesariamente tienen que acuñarse las 12000.
> Normalmente, lla fnmt ha ido acuñando según la demanda y casi siempre la tirada real queda muy por debajo de la máxima



un coleccionista podría pagar en el futuro más de 1700 euros por la moneda? ese coleccionista no la compraría de salida?

y claro, decir el futuro a saber de cuántos años estamos hablando.

sigo sin entender por qué llaman moneda de inversión a esto.


----------



## Zoeric (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## MAESE PELMA (5 Dic 2021)

por cierto y saliéndome del tema, qué monedas más feas hacemos en españa joder

esto es una puta vergüenza.


----------



## OBDC (5 Dic 2021)

mundofila dijo:


> Por decirlo todo, hay que precisar que 12000 es la tirada máxima, no necesariamente tienen que acuñarse las 12000.
> Normalmente, lla fnmt ha ido acuñando según la demanda y casi siempre la tirada real queda muy por debajo de la máxima



Pero pueden seguir acuñando hasta las 12.000......mientras alguien vaya comprando, lo que hace que el posible comprador a futuro no compre las que ya fueran vendidas, sino siempre pueda recurrir a los distribuidores de la FNMT, lo que no hará subir el precio por mayor demanda que oferta hasta que no se vendan las 12.000....
Por favor corrígeme si me equivoco.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Zoeric (5 Dic 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> un coleccionista podría pagar en el futuro más de 1700 euros por la moneda? ese coleccionista no la compraría de salida?
> 
> y claro, decir el futuro a saber de cuántos años estamos hablando.
> 
> sigo sin entender por qué llaman moneda de inversión a esto.



Por su peso en oro.
Por tus comentarios parece que quieras comprarla hoy y venderla en año que viene por el triple y eso creo que no va a pasar.

Las inversiones en metales y en monedas, son otra cosa.
En verdad, no solo en monedas, en casi cualquier coleccionable (y en casi cualquier inversión) el tiempo tiene que hacer su trabajo.

Los coleccionables pueden subir mucho de valor en muy poco tiempo, pero solo si son unidades difíciles de conseguir o a las que no tiene acceso todo el mundo ñ, etc...(por ejemplo unas zapas que solo se puedan comprar por concurso)

Los coleccionistas pues alguno habrá que no pueda comprarla y la compre más adelante. Pero él más bien se refiere a nuevos coleccionistas que vayan surgiendo y no la tengan.

Esto es todo muy personal y cada cual se va creando su idea.
También hay que diferenciar entre una inversión pura y dura, que suele algo frío y dónde solo hay que mirar números y a quien realmente le apasione el tema y le dedique horas y horas como hobby.
Me la juego a que la mayoría por aquí tenemos hobbys caros o que nos suponen una buena parte de nuestros ingresos y nos da igual, quiero decir que un hobby no es una inversión, es un gasto. Bueno, una inversión en felicidad quizá.

Otros hobbys no nos reportan nada material, este al menos ahí queda lo que hayas comprado.

Estoy seguro que la mayoría de los que aquí han comprado el lince, le suda los huevos lo que valga el año que viene, porque lo que quieren es tenerla, no venderla. (Si se revaloriza mejor, claro)

Por lo que comentas, parece que sería tu primera onza de oro. Yo la dejaría pasar o esperaría y me empaparía un poco más.


----------



## Gusman (5 Dic 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> por cierto y saliéndome del tema, qué monedas más feas hacemos en españa joder
> 
> esto es una puta vergüenza.



Puto engendro, por dios, voy a vomitar el cachopo que me acabo de comer¡¡¡


----------



## OBDC (5 Dic 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> por cierto y saliéndome del tema, qué monedas más feas hacemos en españa joder
> 
> esto es una puta vergüenza.



No preguntes cómo se decide lo que se acuña...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Dic 2021)

Es horripla....pero como el Hilo de Horoh esta lleno de Fenicios que lo unico que buscan es vender que no informar verazmente de la realidad pues te diría que NO...mejor un Peso Mexicano o una Buffalo americana....aunque si algun dia quieres sacar un benefecio, acuestate e hiberna 50 o 100 años para ver su revalorización....naaaa unos añitos de mierda que cualquier humano no cyborg puede soportar tranquilamente sin despeinarse....


----------



## OBDC (5 Dic 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Es horripla....pero como el Hilo de Horoh esta lleno de Fenicios que lo unico que buscan es vender que no informar verazmente de la realidad pues te diría que NO...mejor un Peso Mexicano o una Buffalo americana....aunque si algun dia quieres sacar un benefecio, acuestate e hiberna 50 o 100 años para ver su revalorización....naaaa unos añitos de mierda que cualquier humano no cyborg puede soportar tranquilamente sin despeinarse....



Tu y yo vamos a tener lío....me estás quitando el protagonismo y casi estas molestando más que yo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Tu y yo vamos a tener lío....me estás quitando el protagonismo y casi estas molestando más que yo.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Hahahahahaha.....


----------



## MAESE PELMA (5 Dic 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Por su peso en oro.
> Por tus comentarios parece que quieras comprarla hoy y venderla en año que viene por el triple y eso creo que no va a pasar.
> 
> Las inversiones en metales y en monedas, son otra cosa.
> ...



estoy metiéndome en todo este mundillo ahora, llevo ya un año estudiando y pensando sobre el tema. todavía me queda mucho que aprender.


----------



## mk73 (5 Dic 2021)

Por el blog numismático de Adolfo, se apunta que para el mercado norteamericano ya han realizado ventas. Os dejo el enlace del site que menciona. 





__





Specializing in early and rare US copper, pioneer, gold, and silver coins.


Specializing in early and rare US copper, pioneer, territorial, gold, and silver coins.




www.kagins.com





Indagando por esa página web, he encontrado la pieza por el módico precio de 3300 dólares.


----------



## OBDC (5 Dic 2021)

mk73 dijo:


> Por el blog numismático de Adolfo, se apunta que para el mercado norteamericano ya han realizado ventas. Os dejo el enlace del site que menciona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como van los aranceles de importación en USA? Digo por saber lo que es precio y lo que son impuestos para hacer una equivalencia real.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## mk73 (5 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Como van los aranceles de importación en USA? Digo por saber lo que es precio y lo que son impuestos para hacer una equivalencia real.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto




No lo sé la verdad. No te sé decir. 
Pero 3300 dólares uuu ya pican alto cuando la pieza bullion en cuestión vale apenas 1800 dólares. La diferencia se va ya cuatro pueblos.


----------



## OBDC (5 Dic 2021)

mk73 dijo:


> No lo sé la verdad. No te sé decir.
> Pero 3300 dólares uuu ya pican alto cuando la pieza bullion en cuestión vale apenas 1800 dólares. La diferencia se va ya cuatro pueblos.



En USA se digieren todo en coleccionismo. Conozco coleccionistas de armas que por no dejar incompleta una colección son capaces de pagar cifras de 5 ceros. Donde alguno vaya por una colección de monedas europeas contemporáneas pagará lo que tenga que pagar para mantener completa la colección. El tema de los aranceles era para saber si la diferencia era por imposición de normativa arancelaria o por la demanda, aunque me resultaría extraño que si no fuera por este motivo la pagaran a esos valores pudiendo comprarla en distribuidores europeos que seguro les hacen el envío asegurado sin problema al precio "normal"......

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Coruña1983 (5 Dic 2021)

En esa tienda que has puesto la llaman “doblón español” hahaha, que bueno. Sonará a película en USA eso de “doblón español” !

Desde luego “Doblón español de oro” suena más potente que Mapple Leaf…


----------



## Tichy (5 Dic 2021)

mk73 dijo:


> Por el blog numismático de Adolfo, se apunta que para el mercado norteamericano ya han realizado ventas. Os dejo el enlace del site que menciona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, pero es que esa moneda en concreto está gradada como PF69 por NGC. Eso es lo que pagas en ese exceso. Bueno, lo que puede que paguen los americanos, que son los más aficionados a gradar este tipo de monedas recientes.


----------



## pentax821 (5 Dic 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Hombre, pero es que esa moneda en concreto está gradada como PF69 por NGC. Eso es lo que pagas en ese exceso. Bueno, lo que puede que paguen los americanos, que son los más aficionados a gradar este tipo de monedas recientes.



Pero en esa tienda venden dos tipos distintos de moneda cuando en realidad es la misma, no entiendo nada, ¿cuántos tipos de moneda lince existen?


----------



## hortera (5 Dic 2021)

no es una bullion, es una moneda de colección, no es interesante para los inversores


----------



## Tichy (5 Dic 2021)

pentax821 dijo:


> Pero en esa tienda venden dos tipos distintos de moneda cuando en realidad es la misma, no entiendo nada, ¿cuántos tipos de moneda lince existen?



Pues claro que la moneda es la misma, pero la tienen gradada en PR69, que es la que ha puesto el forero y la tienen también gradada en PR70 y por tanto más cara.


----------



## Sin_Casa (6 Dic 2021)

La verdad que la cara del lince es fea fea, pero el reverso el columnario es precioso, normal que los yankis la vendan con la cara del columnario. Con la cantidad de motivos historicos que hay o incluso podrían haber reacuñado una moneda antigua como los escudos con la cara de los antiguos reyes, se hubiesen lucido mas


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (6 Dic 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> La verdad que la cara del lince es fea fea, pero el reverso el columnario es precioso, normal que los yankis la vendan con la cara del columnario. Con la cantidad de motivos historicos que hay o incluso podrían haber reacuñado una moneda antigua como los escudos con la cara de los antiguos reyes, se hubiesen lucido mas



Una oportunidad perdida. Pero así es la FNMT.


----------



## Euler (6 Dic 2021)

Hola, compañeros. Gracias por la sabiduría de los hilos de los metales, no podría nombrar a todos los que dicen cosas de interés.

Sin tener ni puta idea, y desde la barra del bar, no me parece una moneda fea, aunque sí inasequible para muchos.

Yo he sido coleccionista, aunque ya vendí las monedas, y hay monedas históricas españolas que son la hostia, hay varios hilos por ahí muy buenos.

Así a bote pronto, se me ocurre que podrían haber hecho una especie de copia de los columnarios reales, de los reales de a ocho no columnarios, eso en plata, y en oro, pues de los famosos doblones o de las onzas españolas.


Por otra parte, veo positivo que aparezca una moneda bullion española para inversión, y con un diseño moderno. La parte columnario espero que la mantengan, si apareciera España y su perdido imperio, mejor. También espero que el diseño del gato cambie cada año, para que no se convierta en una serie coñazo como las que hay por ahí.

Es que para que el diseño no cambie cada año, tendría que ser un peazo de diseño para no aburrir, como el de las monedas americanas , un nivel difícil de alcanzar.


Se echa de menos equivalente en plata, y fracciones tanto en oro, como en plata.

Os leo habitualmente y me dais mucha envidia. Desde luego, quien pueda debería comprar metales, porque no se sabe lo que viene.

Eso sí, cuidadín con los robos en las casas.

De todas las maneras, siempre que se habla de la posible proyección internacional de España, me surge la siguiente idea.
España es una de las mujeres más bellas que hay. Sin embargo, se la obliga a vestirse como una fea pordiosera, y ella y sus habitantes tragan. Y hay otras guapas por ahí, o feas incluso, a las que se deja vestir con ropa de calidad y de acuerdo a su rango y belleza, real o arrogada. He leído por ahí que no han puesto España y el Imperio por no herir sensibilidades. El resto de los Imperios pueden presumir y machacar lo que quieran.

Vaya, me he desviado.


----------



## pentax821 (6 Dic 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Pues claro que la moneda es la misma, pero la tienen gradada en PR69, que es la que ha puesto el forero y la tienen también gradada en PR70 y por tanto más cara.



O sea, la misma moneda tiene dos tipos de gradado que modifica el precio pero la moneda es la misma, em


Tichy dijo:


> Pues claro que la moneda es la misma, pero la tienen gradada en PR69, que es la que ha puesto el forero y la tienen también gradada en PR70 y por tanto más cara.



No se que es eso del gradado pero es una estafa si la moneda es la misma.


----------



## Arthur69 (6 Dic 2021)

¿Un alma caritativa podría contar qué es eso del "gradado"?.


----------



## OBDC (6 Dic 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> ¿Un alma caritativa podría contar qué es eso del "gradado"?.



Aquí lo tienes explicado con lenguaje llano.








¿Qué es la escala Sheldon?: Definición, Grados y Ejemplos - ColeMone


¿Has visto alguna vez en una subasta una moneda encapsulada que decía MS62? Ese MS62 es un código de la escala Sheldon. Aquí vas a ver qué es y ejemplos.




coleccionismodemonedas.com




Como puedes ver, también hay un apartado que habla de las monedas de 2€ y sus valoraciones. Creo que te puede ser útil para proyectar en cualquier moneda su valor contrastando su precio de compra contra el de venta partiendo de ser un mero coleccionista. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Legio_VII (6 Dic 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> ¿Un alma caritativa podría contar qué es eso del "gradado"?.



NGC es una empresa que certifica la calidad de monedas y las evalua mediante una escala (segun las imperfecciones del acabado etc). Por encima de 60 se considera que la moneda no ha circulado.

NGC Coin Grading Scale | About Coin Grades | NGC

NGC uses a numeric grade to succinctly describe a problem-free coin’s condition. The available numeric grades range from 1 to 70 based on an internationally recognized scale developed in the 1940s. As the numeric grade increases, a coin’s condition is considered to be better. Some numbers are skipped below the grade of 60, which is the threshold for a coin to be considered Uncirculated.



PF: Proof. Coins struck in a special format for collectors.
MS: Mint State. Coins struck in the same format as circulation issues. Applies to grades 60 to 70.

MS/PF 70: A coin with no post-production imperfections at 5x magnification.
MS/PF 69: A fully struck coin with nearly imperceptible imperfections.


----------



## Arthur69 (6 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Aquí lo tienes explicado con lenguaje llano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente explicación.
Muchas gracias, buen hombre.


----------



## morel (9 Dic 2021)

Lo cierto es que la moneda se está vendiendo muy bien y se habla de ella fuera de los foros numismáticos habituales. Si esto sigue así, el que la haya comprado habrá acertado de veras. La primera serie de los doblones linces españoles.
El que no la compre, por ese Spot +10, que no es más que 50 euros de más que una Mapple, con las posibilidades reales que tiene, es que no es inversor. A las malas, has perdido solo ese porcentaje, a las buenas, le ganarás pasta.


----------



## Gusman (9 Dic 2021)

morel dijo:


> Lo cierto es que la moneda se está vendiendo muy bien y se habla de ella fuera de los foros numismáticos habituales. Si esto sigue así, el que la haya comprado habrá acertado de veras. La primera serie de los doblones linces españoles.
> El que no la compre, por ese Spot +10, que no es más que 50 euros de más que una Mapple, con las posibilidades reales que tiene, es que no es inversor. A las malas, has perdido solo ese porcentaje, a las buenas, le ganarás pasta.



Si se busca rentabilidad del dinero invertido hay mejores rentabilidades que el oro. Otra cosa es que la compres como moneda de colección o te conformes con un 5 0 10% de revalorizacion a medio plazo.


----------



## Muttley (12 Dic 2021)




----------



## cacho_perro (12 Dic 2021)

Yo lo siento, pero cada vez que veo esta moneda no puedo dejar de acordarme del meme famoso del lince disecado


----------



## FranMen (12 Dic 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Yo lo siento, pero cada vez que veo esta moneda no puedo dejar de acordarme del meme famoso del lince disecado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 867487



A ese lo pillaron después de pasar una noche loca con una minina


----------



## FranMen (12 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, más linces de oro que rondando por nuestras sierras:








Día mundial del lince: España debe llegar a los 3.500 ejemplares para salvarlo


Este domingo, día 12, se celebra el Día Mundial del Lince, una de las especies más emblemáticas de España. La organización ecologista WWF ha señalado, con tal motivo, que para alcanzar el estado de conservación “favorable” del lince ibérico hay que triplicar la población actual, que se sitúa en...




www.laopiniondemurcia.es


----------



## FranMen (13 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, me parece increíble pero en foro venden el lince incluso más caro que en las tiendas y no está agotado, veo spot + 20% y 1900. Alguien lo entiende?


----------



## Muttley (13 Dic 2021)

¿Es oro puro o nos la están colando con el lince?


----------



## OBDC (13 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, me parece increíble pero en foro venden el lince incluso más caro que en las tiendas y no está agotado, veo spot + 20% y 1900. Alguien lo entiende?




Me las quitan de las manos!!!
Más que preguntar eso, que la respuesta hiere la inteligencia por lo pueril del motivo, la pregunta es como alguien puede vender el lince que es la leche como inversión.... Y ya van dos que se lo quitan de encima rápidamente....sin duda aparecerán muchas más.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## landlady (13 Dic 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> La verdad que la cara del lince es fea fea, pero el reverso el columnario es precioso, normal que los yankis la vendan con la cara del columnario. Con la cantidad de motivos historicos que hay o incluso podrían haber reacuñado una moneda antigua como los escudos con la cara de los antiguos reyes, se hubiesen lucido mas



Esto es un un columnario:







Esto es una puta corbata de amebas:













No sé que es más feo si el lince disecado o el mapamundi que en vez de los continentes muestra las imágenes al microscopio de las amebas en la vacuna de pfizer esperando a endiñar un buen y repentino sidrazo de pus bien fuerte en todo el nvcleo del alma.


----------



## crufel (13 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Me las quitan de las manos!!!
> Más que preguntar eso, que la respuesta hiere la inteligencia por lo pueril del motivo, la pregunta es como alguien puede vender el lince que es la leche como inversión.... Y ya van dos que se lo quitan de encima rápidamente....sin duda aparecerán muchas más.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Lo que hiere a la Inteligencia por lo pueril del motivo es que no entiendas tú lo que es una inversión. Yo lo compré por Spot+10 +gastos de envió y lo vendí por Spot+20 sufragando yo el envío.

Aunque por el Spot que yo pagué en su día el benéficio fue solo de 8%, lo cierto es que he ganado dinero sin apenas esfuerzo . El conforero que ha comprado ha conseguido un Lince sin tener que esperar y sin tener que registrar su DNI en Hacienda.

Compré dos Linces, conservo uno que no venderé y probablemente compre al menos otro mientras se pueda en tienda como inversión futura, pero lo que es ya, el Lince ya me ha dado dinero,


----------



## OBDC (13 Dic 2021)

crufel dijo:


> Lo que hiere a la Inteligencia por lo pueril del motivo es que no entiendas tú lo que es una inversión. Yo lo compré por Spot+10 +gastos de envió y lo vendí por Spot+20 sufragando yo el envío.
> 
> Aunque por el Spot que yo pagué en su día el benéficio fue solo de 8%, lo cierto es que he ganado dinero sin apenas esfuerzo . El conforero que ha comprado ha conseguido un Lince sin tener que esperar y sin tener que registrar su DNI en Hacienda.
> 
> Compré dos Linces, conservo uno que no venderé y probablemente compre al menos otro mientras se pueda en tienda como inversión futura, pero lo que es ya, el Lince ya me ha dado dinero,



Si es una inversión, haces mal en vender amigo. .........mu mal, mu mal....la pasta se la gana el que se la compró así....
Y sigues ofendiendo la inteligencia diciendo que vendiste por spot+20 sin poner pruebas de ello. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si es una inversión, haces mal en vender amigo. .........mu mal, mu mal....la pasta se la gana el que se la compró así....
> Y sigues ofendiendo la inteligencia diciendo que vendiste por spot+20 sin poner pruebas de ello.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto




Este ha pensado que si nos creimos todo lo que dijo simon tambien nos vamos a creer lo de su moneda vendida mas cara que en la tienda a un forero que no queria dar DNI.


----------



## OBDC (13 Dic 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Este ha pensado que si nos creimos todo lo que dijo simon tambien nos vamos a creer lo de su moneda vendida mas cara que en la tienda a un forero que no queria dar DNI.



Ya, solo para terminar le queda explicar como va a quitar de su patrimonio la moneda cuando la compró con su DNI (perdón, no una, varias y vendió solo dos por hacer cash rápido). Aquí es donde intervienen los aliens, pero no sé si Hacienda los tiene en sus baremos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## hortera (13 Dic 2021)

la plata tiene rendimiento negativo en los últimos diez años, imagínate al que compró Tesla, Apple, Amazon y el panoli de la plata


----------



## Captain Julius (13 Dic 2021)

hortera dijo:


> la plata tiene rendimiento negativo en los últimos diez años, imagínate al que compró Tesla, Apple, Amazon y el panoli de la plata



Cierto, pero la situación es muy diferente.


----------



## morel (13 Dic 2021)

Pues no te lo creas. Que ya somos todos foreros veteranos para saber lo que hay que hacer.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya, solo para terminar le queda explicar como va a quitar de su patrimonio la moneda cuando la compró con su DNI (perdón, no una, varias y vendió solo dos por hacer cash rápido). Aquí es donde intervienen los aliens, pero no sé si Hacienda los tiene en sus baremos.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Hacienda no va a mirar a un tio que se deja 10000 euros en monedas de oro y si se deja 100.000 probablemente tampoco lo mire.

Yo no se de donde proceden las leyendas urbanas con hacienda.

Yo mismo he sacado y metido del banco cantidades grandes y nunca me han llamado para preguntar nada, los unicos que me han llamado han sido del mismo banco en transferencias gordas que he hecho para ver si era una operacion licita o me habian robado por ejemplo la tarjeta de credito.

A un amigo si lo llamo hacienda y le hizo llevar cosas, este siempre ha sospechado que fue por una reclamacion que puso en un banco debido a unas comisiones que le cobraron sin avisar, dice que fue poner la reclamacion y que misteriosamente lo llamaron de hacienda, el piensa que dos mas dos son cuatro por que ademas los dos conocemos a mucha gente que mueve mucho mas dinero que el y nunca nadie los ha llamado.


----------



## OBDC (13 Dic 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hacienda no va a mirar a un tio que se deja 10000 euros en monedas de oro y si se deja 100.000 probablemente tampoco lo mire.
> 
> Yo no se de donde proceden las leyendas urbanas con hacienda.
> 
> ...



No tienes idea de hasta qué punto registran datos. Si existe el apunte vinculado a una persona, lo registran.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No tienes idea de hasta qué punto registran datos. Si existe el apunte vinculado a una persona, lo registran.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Pero luego por que no llaman a pedir esplicaciones o a pedir algo mas que esplicaciones ?


----------



## OBDC (14 Dic 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero luego por que no llaman a pedir esplicaciones o a pedir algo mas que esplicaciones ?



Pues a mí me llaman y más seguido de lo que me gusta y por cifras a veces ridículas. La última tuve que explicar 160 pavos....
Supongo que según que actividad desarrolles cumplirás más o menos requisitos para ser "estudiado" en mayor o menor profundidad. A veces "acumulan" y te dan toda la sopa junta. Tienen 5 años para realizar revisiones, lo que implica que si te piden hoy el documento que pruebe que pagaste un café hace cinco años, pueden hacerlo. A mi me han pedido en algún caso documentar operaciones de 3 años atrás.
Soy muy cuidadoso por lo que siempre salgo sin arañazos, pero si te miran, lo hacen con rayos x.
Yo no juego a la ruleta rusa con Hacienda.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Narwhal (14 Dic 2021)

crufel dijo:


> El conforero que ha comprado ha conseguido un Lince sin tener que esperar y sin tener que registrar su DNI en Hacienda.



¿Si compras oro en una tienda queda tu DNI registrado EN HACIENDA??? Que yo sepa si compras oro en tienda es como si compras un delfín, esto es, tu compra queda registrada en SU contabilidad y si en plazo de 5 años tienen una inspección tus facturas estarán en el expediente lo cual NO significa NADA, NO significa que a tí te vayan a investigar.


----------



## OBDC (14 Dic 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> ¿Si compras oro en una tienda queda tu DNI registrado EN HACIENDA??? Que yo sepa si compras oro en tienda es como si compras un delfín, esto es, tu compra queda registrada en SU contabilidad y si en plazo de 5 años tienen una inspección tus facturas estarán en el expediente lo cual NO significa NADA, NO significa que a tí te vayan a investigar.



No tengo claro que hace Hacienda cuando recibe los datos de facturación de la tienda. 
Supongo que pasarán por su peine informático, igual que todo lo que registra un NIF o CIF.
La "investigacion" la harán siempre que al incorporar esos datos exista algún baremo que salga de los habituales, sino no "investigan" nada, lo que no quiere decir que no quede registrada la transacción.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Dic 2021)

La moneda es una belleza, la cabeza del lince, la veo realista, los linces ibericos no son como los que vemos en los documentales, una primera de serie, el sobrespot es razonable, es una moneda de coleccion, un capricho.


----------



## hortera (14 Dic 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La moneda es una belleza, la cabeza del lince, la veo realista, los linces ibericos no son como los que vemos en los documentales, una primera de serie, el sobrespot es razonable, es una moneda de coleccion, un capricho.



Viendo las monedas de otros países hay que reconocer k está muy bien hecho


----------



## pasabaporaqui (14 Dic 2021)

landlady dijo:


> Esto es un un columnario:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo esta subastando tauler y frau unos buenos lotes de columnarios ,por si a alguien le interesa
Subasta en directo









Subastas Numismáticas - Numismática Madrid - Tauler&Fau


Subastas Numismáticas en Madrid. Tauler&Fau es líder en subastas online de numismática. Expertos tasadores de monedas antiguas ¡Contáctenos!




www.tauleryfau.com






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TORREVIEJO (14 Dic 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Como inversión o para los que compramos oro como valor refugio, el lince con ese premium tan grande no es buena idea.
> 
> Carezco de los suficientes conocimientos numismáticos para valorar el lince solo como moneda, pero a mí me parece fea de cojones, además con canto liso y un valor facial ridículo.
> 
> Lo único realmente bonito es el columnario del reverso.



Si es bastante cutre podrían haber hecho una de la Hispanidad bien wapa


----------



## Bolígrafo BIC (15 Dic 2021)

el lince es feo de cojones, una posible ventaja sobre otras monedas es que al no conocerla ni su puta madre internacionalmente no sea objeto de falsificaciones por los chinatas, con lo cual de m'as confianza al comprador no se si me explico


----------

